# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Появились пятна на теле Божеств

## adikesava

Дорогие вайшнавы, помогите советом.
Нашли Божества во Вриндаване в лавке (или Они нашли нас), привезли в Россию, установили, с телом проблем не было. После стали раз в неделю проводить омовение с чанданой. После первого же омовения на теле появились темные пятна. чанданой не стираются. Понятное дело что скорее всего это вкрапления другого металла, но почему они стали видны только после длительного времени. До установки Божества пару раз натирали чанданой и лимоном, и ничего не было. Мурти-вала говорит, мол, ноу-проблем, чандана клин - ок, но не помогает. иногда кажется что пятен становится все больше и больше.
Еще момент, после установки стали транспортировать Их в коробочках, прокладывая поролоном (ездить приходится очень много), чисто физически или химически, не смог найти связь пятен и поролона, но может это как-то связано?
Буду рад любому совету!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Это окислы.индусы плохой металл наводят.
У нас тоже пятна,вот как раз  сегодня тёрла...после масла появилось.Эти ихние,якобы натуральные масла,такая химия....
Короче,тёрла я  пятно так:на ванрую палку лимонного сока и густо порошка чанданы и так  долго,сменяя палку и присыпку.


Под узорами такое же выходит,посему.Узоров не рисую более и маслом не мажу.

Когда мы жили в Сухарево пятен было больше.Потому что сыро было очень там.Чаранамрита  бурого цвета становилась,а полотенчики чёрными....

----------


## Susila dasi

В одном Храме, когда устанавливали Радха Кришну, при омовении йогуртом пятно появилось у Радхарани на ноге. Так и не исчезло. Тоже что-то намутили индусы?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

плохие сплавы.
помнишь это ужасное серебро?при пайке всё отваливается,лезет чернота....
латунь непонятно какая.
и золото самое плохое.
вот тебе и бест квалити

----------


## Asta-Sakhi Siromani dd

Какие одежды вы используете для Божеств? У нас в Храме как-то в лавке от индийских одежд полностью пошла коррозия металла на мурти Гаура-Нитай. одежды были такие как везде продаются для Гопалов, Гаура-Нитай.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

_Если не важно состояние поверхности медного изделия, воспользуйтесь содой, пастой Гои и прочими абразивно-чистящими средствами.

Если важно сохранить поверхность как можно лучше (например, при чистке монет), можно попробовать L.O.C. metal cleaner или раствор "Трилон Б".

Что касается именно растворов, то:

Налет закиси меди (вишнево-красный) удаляется полным погружением в 5-15%-ный раствор аммиака.

Соли, состоящие из углекислой меди (темно-зеленый цвет), удаляем 5-10%-ным раствором лимонной кислоты. Этот раствор медленно снимет соли и окислы меди, не повредив металлическую медь.

Для удаления желтоватый, бледный налет углекислого свинца следует применить 10%-ный раствор уксусной кислоты._

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

_Некоторым людям приходилось видеть бронзовые памятники, которые буквально раскрашенные в светло-зеленый цвет. Это вовсе не работа неизвестных вандалов, как может показаться на первый взгляд - это произошла реакция окисления. Вспомните, что бронза – сплав меди с оловом. Памятник, находясь под открытым небом, подвергается воздействию осадков. А в воздухе находится изрядное количество кислорода и углекислого газа. Вот и происходит химическая реакция:

2Cu + H2O + CO2 + O2 = Cu2CO3(OH)2.

Образующееся зеленое вещество - это малахит! Тот самый, воспетый сказочником Бажовым. Именно ему старые бронзовые памятники обязаны своей окраской.
2

Легко можно догадаться, что чем влажнее климат и чем больше промышленных и автомобильных выхлопов, тем быстрее будет окисляться медь, содержащаяся в бронзе._

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

В 98 году,когда сгорел Антин магазин на Беговой.Находили Божеств,они быть именно чёрные,сильно окисленные,т.е. температура усилила реакцию описанную выше.Вот что произошло:



_Крепко зажмите проволоку «держалкой» (деревянной прищепкой или пассатижами) и внесите свободный конец в пламя спиртовки или горелки. Подержите так некоторое время, чтобы проволока хорошо прокалилась. После этого выньте из огня. Вы отчетливо увидите, что остывшая проволока поменяла цвет, то есть стала черной. Это произошла реакция окисления, которая выглядит следующим образом:

2Сu + O2 = 2CuO.
4

Можно продолжить опыт, поместив «черный» конец проволоки в пробирку с разбавленной соляной кислотой. На ваших глазах проволока снова примет цвет, присущий чистой меди, а раствор кислоты станет светло-голубым, потому что произошло восстановление оксида меди с образованием ее растворимого хлорида. Химическая реакция при этом будет выглядеть так:

СuO + 2HCl = CuCl2 + H2O._

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вывод.
Медь не окисляется  в сухойатмосфере.Но окисляется при температуре выше 180 гр,при воздействии щелочей,воды.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот интересно.Как окрасить медного Кришну в синий цвет:
_Налейте немыльного бытового аммиака на дно контейнера и плотно закройте. Пары нашатырного спирта сами окрасят медь в темно-оливковый цвет. Получить вкрапления ярко- и темно- голубого цвета можно, намочив поверхность изделия и посыпав ее солью перед окрашиванием. Через пару часов проверьте, как идет процесс, сполосните и вновь «посолите». Окончательную обработку проводите без соли, если необходимо получить более темный фон._

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

В конце концов,всё равно появятся  пятна,что сложно будет их оттереть.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Изображения Бога Кришны подобного типа входят в запасник Музея народов Востока. Настоящая антикварная статуэтка из бронзового сплава, выполненная в традиционном стиле. 

продаётся,кстати!купить что ли...?
http://laxmi.ru/view/68.html

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

вот слоник

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

вот будда

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Вот интересно.Как окрасить медного Кришну в синий цвет:
> _Налейте немыльного бытового аммиака на дно контейнера и плотно закройте. Пары нашатырного спирта сами окрасят медь в темно-оливковый цвет. Получить вкрапления ярко- и темно- голубого цвета можно, намочив поверхность изделия и посыпав ее солью перед окрашиванием. Через пару часов проверьте, как идет процесс, сполосните и вновь «посолите». Окончательную обработку проводите без соли, если необходимо получить более темный фон._


я так смутно подозреваю, что Радхарани за такие экзекуции химику  :doom:  голову отвернёт и скажет, что так и булО  :blink:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

ну...народ вон красит красками химическими,за это не рвут головы.
наверное можно разок  перед установлением или если  божество на лечении,
вот подумалось.там про замачивание  в кислотах,оно может и нормально,если божество отозвать,экзекуцию провесть и  потом в всё сиять или чернеть будет.
так же как глаза когда рисуем.

вот я этой чанданой дурацкой тёрла щёку радхе...хорошо что ли ?всё расцарапала ,теперь в микроцарапинах,сияние ушло.

а может лучше было бы  чуть наштыря....и без царапин.

----------


## Susila dasi

> так же как глаза когда рисуем.
> 
> вот я этой чанданой дурацкой тёрла щёку радхе...хорошо что ли ?всё расцарапала ,теперь в микроцарапинах,сияние ушло.
> 
> а может лучше было бы  чуть наштыря....и без царапин.


Возьми пилочки для ногтей мягкие, для полировки. Ими Божеств пошлифуй, станут гладенькие. У Дхвани, если что, спроси, она шлифовала московских Божеств, точно скажет какие пилки у вас купить. Я тоже свои немного подправляла.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> вот я этой чанданой дурацкой


 ну КАК так можно на священную чандану наехать?  :smilies:  
на счет покраски хим. в-вами - янезнатькакэтопорусски объяснить... но у меня чувство, что это две большие разницы... одно дело - нежно малюешь Господу разные красивости и другое - ото, что ты описала. 
зы
я пишу не с целью поспорить - просто мысли вслух  :smilies:  Хари!

----------


## Susila dasi

А где вообще в Индии мурти Божеств делают, хорошие? В Джайпуре? Металические..

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

да я поняла.
чандана хорошо,но песок попадает,царапает.
роспись аккуратно хорошо,иногда,сама так делала,прыскаешь нитрой и готово-покрашено тело.
кстати после  краски пятна.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> чандана хорошо,но песок попадает,царапает.


 а ежели попробовать чандану предварительно в ступке для специй перетереть? у меня есть такая каменная с каменным же пестиком... в общем идея в том, чтобы как-то чандану от грубых частиц очистить...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> А где вообще в Индии мурти Божеств делают, хорошие? В Джайпуре? Металические..


нигде,наверное.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> а ежели попробовать чандану предварительно в ступке для специй перетереть? у меня есть такая каменная с каменным же пестиком... в общем идея в том, чтобы как-то чандану от грубых частиц очистить...


глина всё равно абразив,слишком грубое в-во.я думаю.
тогда уж лучше лимонкой мыть.

----------


## adikesava

Мы сейчас в Тирупати находимся, Божества окислились через несколько дней как начались проливные дожди. Местный Пуджари сказал, что это изза перепада температур и высокой влажности. Да, похоже так и есть, ибо курты были реально влажные после того как Божества покрылись пятнами
провели одну абхижеку с лимоном и чанданой, часть пятен ушла, но часть самых серьезных осталась. меня уверили что через 2-3 процедуры омовения - пройдет.. чуть позже попробую

----------


## Susila dasi

> глина всё равно абразив,слишком грубое в-во.я думаю.
> тогда уж лучше лимонкой мыть.


В Индии продаётся гопичандана хорошего качества в серебристой упаковке с синим Кришной. Она не царапает Божеств.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Вот у меня такая-в серебристойупаковке. Но я все равно не рискую ее использовать для Божеств, только для тилаки. Вот если бы Божества были каменные, тогда конечно. Каменным (за искл. мраморных) мне кажется вообще ничего не страшно.
Поэтому я просто намазываю чандан на ватку ипредлагаю круговыми движениями.А так только вода, и то нечасто. Боюсь повредить роспись, и вообще Они у меня очень нежные. Ну и я конечно очень нервная в плане всего, что может повредить Им)))Лучше перестрахуюсь, чем потом буду рвать на себе волосы, созерцая пятна на теле любимого Господа.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> глина всё равно абразив,слишком грубое в-во.я думаю.
> тогда уж лучше лимонкой мыть.


А лимонка разве не опасна? Ведь это кислота, а она тоже наносит ущерб..

----------

